#  Vorstellungen >   Einen wunderschönen.... >

## Moonlight

guten Tag zusammen, 
Wollte nur mal schon mal Hallo sagen.... bisher hab ich nur gelesen und schon ne menge neues erfahren.... 
Lieben Gruß
Moonlight

----------


## Monsti

Servus Moonlight, 
sei herzlich willkommen in unserer gemütlichen Runde!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:   :x_hello_3_cut:  
Liebe Grüße aus Tirol von
Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Moonlight! 
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier und viel Spaß! 
Liebe Grüße, Teetante Andrea*

----------


## Moonlight

Hallo....* winke *.... ist echt interessant hier :-)

----------


## Küken

Halli hallo Moonlight, 
ich wünshc dir auch noch ganz ganz viele tolle 
interessante Beiträge bei uns.  
Hoffe das du dich genauso wohl fühlst wie wir, 
Lg Küken

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Moonlight! 
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Hoffentlich findest du es weiterhin interessant und kannst dich bald rege hier beteiligen!  :g_party_eyes:   :jumps_1:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Moonlight  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Auch von mir ein  :drawing_heart:  liches Willkommen hier im Forum  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
und weiterhin viel Spass bei uns  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Gr&#252;&#223;e 
Micha

----------


## Obelix1962

@Moonlight 
Natürlich auch von mir ein HERZLICHES  :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:  Willkommen im Patientenfragen.net 
"Da kommt man mal nicht schnell genug an den PC und schon sind die neuen Mitglieder da!"      :q_dancing_1:   :b_shake:  sagt erst neulich mein Bekannter.  :teasing_tongue06:   :teasing_new:   :zd_bye_3_cut:  
schwup da bist Du nun ich wünsch Dir viel Spass  :e_jumping_1:  und viel Informationen  :kick:   :writing_love:   :WOW:   :Patsch:   :bravo_2_cut:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Moonlight

Na das ist ja ne Begrüßung......*sprachlos*.... freue mich auf ne schöne, informative zeit mit EUCH 
Gruß Moonlight

----------


## KleinerMuck

Hallo Ihr Lieben 
Hab gerade von Emotion.de aus dem Forum diese Adresse erhalten und ich sag euch allen ein herzliches Hallo aus der Schweiz. Bin gerade dabei meine Ma zu verlieren und eine ganz lieber Forumengel aus der besagten Website hat mich hierher empfohlen. Zuerst mal muss ich mich zurechtfinden und etwas lesen was hier so läuft. Aber ich freu mich auf einen Gedankenaustausch. 
Grüessli vom Bodensee
Kleiner Muck

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Kleiner Muck! 
Herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum, ich wünsche Dir viele schöne Stunden hier!  
Sonnige Grüße, Teetante Andrea   *

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo KleinerMuck!  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum! 
Ich wünsche dir und deiner Mutter alles Gute und freue mich schon auf regen Gedankenaustausch!  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
Einen gemütlichen Restsonntag an alle!  :Schnarch:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Obelix1962

Hallo KleinerMuck, 
herzlich  :f_05blow_kiss:  willkommen im Patientenfragen.net Forum. 
Ich hoffe Dir gefällt  :crazy05:  es hier und dir ergeht es nicht wie dem kleinen Muck
aus Hauffs Erzählungen in 1001 Nacht.  :peace_2_cut:   :v_smilie_rainbow:   :rainbow1:   :rainbow1:   :rainbow1:  
Grüßle und viel Spass im .net
Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Kleiner Muck  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Auch von mir ein  :drawing_heart:  liches willkommen hier im Forum 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## KleinerMuck

Bin ja ganz paff.........soviel Aufmerksamkeit!....ich hab noch etwas Mühe mich zurecht zu finden, denn die Themen sind so vielfälltig aber auch so gestreut. Manchmal weiss ich gar nicht ob es noch Sinn macht auf etwas zu schreiben, wenn schon 4 Seiten voll sind. Alles lesen ist dann auch mühsam und wenn ich meinen Senf ohne lesen dazu gebe, dann schüttelt ihr den Kopf, weil schon mal jemand so was ähnliches geschrieben hat.......  :Undecided:  
Aber ich seh, dass ganz viele interessante Leute, Charakteren und Berufsgruppen im Forum sind. Das machts spannend und ist auch interessant zum schreiben. Auch ich komme aus einem medizinischen Beruf und muss manchmal lächeln über die Fragen und Antworten. Dann bin ich aber auch eine betroffene Angehörige (wie schon gesagt, hat meine Ma nicht mehr lange zu leben) und da gilt alles Wissen und Erfahrung nichts, denn da sind Emotionen der ganz besonderen Art im Spiel und es ist wunderbar, dann mit euch zu "reden". Die passende Rubrik muss ich allerdings noch suchen......bis bald
euer Kleine Muck (war mein Lieblingsmärchen  :Cheesy: )

----------


## StarBuG

Jo, aber das ist bei Foren eigentlich fast immer so.
Mit der Zeit findet man sich ein, und es gibt ja auch immer wieder neue Themen, bei denen man dann von Anfang an dabei ist  :Zwinker:  
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall noch viel Spass bei uns 
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------

